# Zensur?!



## Butragueno (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wenn ich mir hier im WoW Forum so manchen Kommentar anschaue, und welche Halbstarken immer und immer 
wieder auf diese Diskussion einsteigen, Frage ich mich ob das sein muss?

Es ist schon sehr auffällig des der Sprachjargon gerade jetzt zur Ferienzeit wieder enorm leidet - woher ich das weiß?
Weil ich mir die Mühe mache mal nachzuschaun wer teilweise diesen Müll schreibt und oftmals ein Geburtsdatum dahinter steht. 

Ich bin gerne hier bei buffed.de auf der Seite und nutze das Forum immer wieder als Informationsquelle und Diskussionsplattform einer sachlichen Diskussion. Leider bleibt es da nicht aus, dass ich in Themen schaue, die 
mich ansprechen, ich aber er mal über "Noob, Krass, Gay ... etc" stoßen muss bevor ich zum eigendlichen Thema 
gelange. 

Von daher meine einfache Frage, muss das so sein, unterhaltet Ihr Euch privat genauso, oder habt ihr ein Minderwertigkeitsproblem? Verhaltet Euch doch bitte einmal so - wie Ihr es gerne hättet wie andere mit Euch
umgehen sollten!

DANKE - und in Eurer Sprache: " Der Thread vom Noob ist zum flamen freigegeben!"


----------



## Soil_Soil (15. Oktober 2008)

Unnötiger "gay" Thread, da es eh nichts ändern wird!


----------



## Raheema (15. Oktober 2008)

joa muss ich auch sagen 
weil wenn man neu hier is und ein thred aufmacht und dann diese Super PROS wie B1ubb oder sonstige finde ich es schon sehr schade das hier die kleinen so runter gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also Vieleicht einfach mal Freundlich sein und anderen helfen und sie nicht niedermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

Sind Ferien?


----------



## Plaigor (15. Oktober 2008)

ja da hste leider recht das wird immer schlimmer auch ingame aber woran das liegt ka


Tante edith kam grad rein und schrie  FFFIIIRRRSSSTTT

Edit:mist andere waren schneller


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

Nicht daß Du nicht recht hättest, aber mal ehrlich: Wie oft hatten wir dieses Thema schon?


----------



## Balord (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann diese Unsitte auch nicht verstehen. Manchmal frage ich mich echt wie manche leute erzogen wurden. 

Jedoch kann man dagegen leider nichts machen und du wirst aber genau sehen können, das selbst besagte User dieses Forums auch wieder hier auftauchen werden, nur um mit einer solch geistigen Antwort zu prahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miragle (15. Oktober 2008)

Plaigor schrieb:


> ja da hste leider recht das wird immer schlimmer auch ingame aber woran das liegt ka
> 
> 
> Tante edith kam grad rein und schrie  FFFIIIRRRSSSTTT



Bist wohl doch nicht first wa 
...
....
..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

ihr spinnt doch alle

und alle first schreier oder sind ferien seit mal still danke


----------



## Raheema (15. Oktober 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Sind Ferien?



also ich habe welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Plaigor schrieb:


> Tante edith kam grad rein und schrie  FFFIIIRRRSSSTTT
> 
> Edit:mist andere waren schneller




alter kanst du mal diese scheiße lasen bitte ? 

oder soll ich auch gleich mal ein thred aufmachen wo steht * HeHe bin der erste der was schreibt toll was ?*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysta 11 (15. Oktober 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Sind Ferien?




in NRW nicht -.- ^^


----------



## Kokoros (15. Oktober 2008)

Finde das generell wichtig das die Leute in den Foren oder auch hier so schreiben das es JEDER ohne mimim verstehen kann aber ich weiß nicht , was so schlimm sein soll wenn auch "Kidds" Etwas ins Forum schreiben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Text sachlich sein aber es solle sich immer NUR (Nicht nur bei den sogenannten Kiddys sondern bei jedem) ans Thema gehalten werden und nicht über die missratene Rechtschreibung des Vorhergehenden rum zu heulen...


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, leider wird dieser Thread eh nichts ändern....
Und die betroffenen Personen werden ihn entweder eh nich lesen, oder dich flamen^^


----------



## MoneyGhost (15. Oktober 2008)

Soil_Soil schrieb:


> Unnötiger "gay" Thread, da es eh nichts ändern wird!




Und damit voll das Klischee direkt beim 1. Post erfüllt inklusive ein Fullquote! 


@TE: Recht hast du, aber man muss sich an das Niveau bei Buffed gewöhnen. Dann kommt man hier gut klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

ibtc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten an einer lösung


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (15. Oktober 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Unsitte auch nicht verstehen. Manchmal frage ich mich echt wie manche leute erzogen wurden.
> 
> Jedoch kann man dagegen leider nichts machen [...]


"Man" könnte schon etwas dagegen machen. Ich spreche hier jetzt einfach mal die Mods an. Zum Beispiel bei sowas:


Soil_Soil schrieb:


> Unnötiger "gay" Thread, da es eh nichts ändern wird!


... und das ganze noch als zweites Posting mit Fullquote... bei sowas sollten die Mods nicht erst lange verwarnen... nein, Permanent-Bann! Fertig!
Denn das ist weder witzig, noch sinnvoll, noch irgendwas... ausser kindisch und dumm.


----------



## Raheema (15. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> @TE:  man muss sich an das Niveau bei Buffed gewöhnen. Dann kommt man hier gut klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jop also langsam kommt geht es aber wie gesagt die die alt neu hier sind werden halt gerne runter gemacht


----------



## Tanain (15. Oktober 2008)

Ah, nimmt das nicht ernst, als erstes ist ja schon Wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass o-nline Kommunikation einen Fegühl von de Straflosigkeit und Anonimität gibt. Ich tippe,  die mehrheit von der Buffed-Community geht noch zur Schule, und über die Allgemeinbildung heute zu Tage ist ja nicht die Beste. Aber keine Angst, jeder so möchtegern Gängster wird früher oder später erwachsen, oder auch nicht....


----------



## Faimith (15. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ein Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedes Forum hat seine Schattenseite, seien das nun Fluchwörtet, Spams, *Unnötige Threads* oder anderes.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn jeder unnötige Antwortersteller auf ein Thema gleich gebannt werden würde, wäre es hier ziemlich langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder weiss das sich das nicht ändern lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du siehst ja auch was passiert wenn du die community ein wenig zurechtweisen möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> also ich habe welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das letztemal Ferien ist bei mir so knapp 10 Jahre her. Das Thema umgangston, Wortwahl, Satzbau, Rechstschreibung hatten wir oft genug. Anstelle nach Ferien zu fragen hätte ich auch 

*SuFu*

brüllen können. Abfer Sufu-Freds gibts ja auch schon reichlich


----------



## Pcasso (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, leider wird dieser Thread eh nichts ändern....
> Und die betroffenen Personen werden ihn entweder eh nich lesen, oder dich flamen^^




beide möglichkeiten sind falsch, die betroffenen personen sind leider nicht in der lage zu verstehen das sie angesprochen sind und flamen fröhlich weiter ohne zu wissen das sie die "opfer der gesellschaft" sind und die eigentlichen naps.....traurig aber wahr


----------



## Genomchen (15. Oktober 2008)

Muss ich auch leider sagen, dass der Thread fürn Popo is, ohne deine Meinung anzugreifen. Dieses Thema wird alle Monate einmal scharf angeschnitten, weil mal wieder ein gewisser Höhepunkt erreicht wurde und dann versinkt das ganz wieder für nen Monat in die Vergessenheit.
Leider ist es nunmal so, dass die Altergrenze bei WoW nicht nur nach oben hin offen ist, sondern nach unten hin leider durch das erste Lebensjahr beschränkt wird. Dementsprechend wirst du hier auch auf eine gemischte Community treffen, wobei es offensichtlich ist, dass der jüngere Teil der Community überwiegt bzw der gehirnlosere, ohne dabei gehirnlos mit jünger in Verbindung setzen zu wollen, wobei wieder anzumerken ist, wer sich in beiden Punkten angesprochen fühlt, der soll das tun^^


----------



## Maridan (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Thema wir leider auch immer ein Thema bleiben weil es immer solche leute geben wird deren geisteriger Reife sich entweder entziehn oder sie einfach nicht vorahanden ist.
Blizz sollte am besten für jeden Spieler oder generell für ein Spiel nen Psychologen einstellen für jeden der dann immer bei dem sitzt und aufpasst das er keine unnötigen kommentaren in Threads schreibt.
Selbst wenn die Threads unnötig sind.

Aber ich glaube leute die einfach nicht bei der sache in nem Theama bleiben haben einfach einen drang sich mitzuteilen weil sie, so vermute ich im RL einfach keiner wahrnimmt und sie dann so um aufmerksamkeit ringen. 
Meist sind sind es aber auch nur kleine..... naja


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (15. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> [...]Und wenn jeder unnötige Antwortersteller auf ein Thema gleich gebannt werden würde, wäre es hier ziemlich langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein... sowas würde man dann eine sinnvolle und gepflegte Diskussionen nennen... und wer das langweilig findet, wäre dann eh falsch am Platz und sollte sich andersweitig beschäftigen... in der Nase bohren zum Beispiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hepheisto (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde den Mist (schwachsinnige und unnötige Threads) hier im Forum auf etwa 80% schätzen.
Aber von unnötigen Antworten und Threads lebt halt ein Forum ganz einfach...

Achja und Member wie B1UBB die wirklich zu allem ihren Senf dazu geben, ob angebracht oder nicht, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.

Also wenn du auf einem solch großen Forum aktiv sein willst, musste halt damit klar kommen...

Da hilft kein heulen und kein meckern.

Meistens ist es ja so:

Thread: Ernste Frage!
*Antwort 1*: Unnötig ==> Schwachsinniger I AM FIRST - Trottel
*Antwort 2*: Unnötig ==> Wenn pech noch I AM SECOND - Trottel
*Antwort 3*: Antwort ==> 2. Frage kristallisiert sich raus
*Antwort 4*: Unnötig ==> Oh mein Gott ich hab bei Antwort 3 1X Fehler gefunden, "Lern-Schreiben" rumheulerei
*Antwort 5*: Unnötig
*Antwort 6*: TE stellt frage die sich Aufgrund der Antwort von 3 sich ergibt....
*Antwort 7*: Unnötig
*Antwort 8*: Antwort auf 1. Frage
*Antwort 9*: Antwort auf 2. Frage
*Antwort 10*: Unnötig
*Antwort 11*: Antwort auf 2. Frage
*Antwort 12*: Unnötig
*Antwort 13*: Unnötig
*Antwort 14*: Unnötig
*Antwort 15*: Unnötig
*Antwort 16*: Unnötig
*Antwort 17*: Danke des TE
*Antwort 18*: Unnötig
*Antwort 19*: Unnötig
*Antwort 20*: Unnötig
*Antwort 21*: Unnötig
*Antwort 22*: Das Thema kommt auf die 2-5 Seite im Forum und geht unter oder ein Mod schließt es


----------



## Cui bono? (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke sowas bringt nunmal die Anonymität im Internet mit sich,das viele Leute mit anderen so sprechen.

Und ich persönlich verstehe auch nicht was man davon hat,wenn man als Kommentar zu nem Beitrag schreibt:
" Du Noob dass musst du wissen so gay hier alles"


Ich glaube da müssten die Buffed Moderatoren härter durch greifen.Und wir müssen öfters mal den "Melden" Button klicken bei solchen Beiträgen die nichts zur Sache tun.

Mfg,
 Cui bono?


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nicht daß Du nicht recht hättest, aber mal ehrlich: Wie oft hatten wir dieses Thema schon?


Gefühlt oder tatsächlich? (;
Naja.. nachwievor gilt Mitteilungs- und Meinungsfreiheit.
Alles was beleidigende Wirkung hat wird - wenn es denn gesehen wird vom Mod - gelöscht, bearbeitet, geandet. Was will man mehr? Bzw. was kann man mehr verlangen?


----------



## Gilriad (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das auch heftigst was hier manchmal so abgelassen wird, oder unnötig und äußerst agressiv angegangen wird wegen seiner eigenen Meinung.
Einige könnten sich wirklich etwas im Ton halten. 
Aber ob das jemals was nützt?

Gil


----------



## Butragueno (15. Oktober 2008)

Es ist richtig wenn man sagt, dies ist ein öffentliches Forum und freie Meinungsäußerung, aber ...

auch hier gibt es Regeln mit Schimpfwörtern, persönlichen Beleidigungen etc. wenn diese nicht eingehalten werden muss man eben die Konsequenzen tragen. Mal aufs öffentliche Leben übertragen, ich gehe auch nicht durch die liebe Welt und sage zu einem der mich nach dem Weg fragt: "Ej Du kack Noob, kein Navi oder was?" Natürlich lässt sich die Sache nicht nur auf eine Personengruppe beschränlen, aber gerade diese ist nunmal sehr auffällig. 

Wenn manche Erziehungsberechtigte wissen würden was Ihre Sprößlinge hier so von sich geben ... auch nein lassen wirs!


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe den Thread folgendermaßen aus Aussage des Thread-Erstellers: "Hier kümmert sich anscheinend niemand um das Forum" + Random-Flame an alle.

Ergo: Ich schließe den Thread, denn dass entspricht nicht Ansatzweise der Tatsache und weise den Thread-Ersteller darauf hin, das er jederzeit die Möglichkeit hat, Beiträge die ihm auffallen an die Moderatoren mit dem REPORT-Button zu melden. Siehe dazu den Beitrag im Bereich "
*Regeln zur Nutzung des Forums auf buffed.de*
".

Gruß


----------

